# how to add pics please



## barrycoll (Jan 20, 2006)

anybody out there that could tell me, IN GREAT DETAIL, how to add pics to a thread..its not just a case of moving them from Picasa to a Document is it...that would be TOO simple
many thanks...in advance
cheers barry c...or email to [email protected]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CLICKY


----------

